# 7 string tele?



## Plokjoles (Aug 22, 2012)

Did a few searches around the forum, and haven't found any posts about this.
So I must ask. Anyone ever come across a 7 string tele?
Not necessarily made by Fender, just a general inquiry.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 22, 2012)

Look up the Agile Texan.


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 22, 2012)

Alex Wade from Whitechapel has a signature LTD guitar from ESP, 7 string telecaster shaped.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 22, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> Alex Wade from Whitechapel has a signature LTD guitar from ESP, 7 string telecaster shaped.



The Tele shaped (but not at all _Tele_) was an ESP Custom, his Signature LTD is an M (super strat) variant. 

Perhaps you're thinking Garza and his Schecter?


----------



## Plokjoles (Aug 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look up the Agile Texan.



$500? What's the quality like on this thing? :\


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 22, 2012)

Plokjoles said:


> $500? What's the quality like on this thing? :\



Like most Agiles, not too bad at all. The pickups and electronics aren't great, the hardware is decent, and it'll likely need a new nut, but it's not garbage.


----------



## Plokjoles (Aug 22, 2012)

Well it's definitely something to look into then.
Know any good 7 string single coil pickups?
I'm guessing, I'll have to put about $500+ into a $500 guitar. <_<
Not to mention shipping too, oh me oh my.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 22, 2012)

You'll probably only have to put about $250 into it and that's assuming you absolutely hate the pickups. 

Some good 7-string singles are Rio Grande, if you're looking for something more authentic Tele sounds.


----------



## Rabsa (Aug 22, 2012)

I once owned this beauty. Made in Korea by Wolf guitars. Alder body and maple neck with 27 inch scale length.


----------



## Musza (Aug 22, 2012)

this? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/206546-oceancaster-tele-7-custom.html


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2012)

Agile Link:
Agile TC-725 Texan Nat Ash 7 String - RondoMusic.com

Is it just me, or does anyone else agree that the tunomatic just looks out of place on the Tele body shape?

I prefer the flatmount/traditional style. I wish there were a standard 7-Tele Single Coil or 7-Tele Humbucker bridge just like the versions available for the 6 string model.


----------



## shuntz (Aug 22, 2012)

Matt doesn't play the 7th string at all but still...


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 22, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Tele shaped (but not at all _Tele_) was an ESP Custom, his Signature LTD is an M (super strat) variant.
> 
> Perhaps you're thinking Garza and his Schecter?



Yeah, I wasn't thinking too clearly. Obviously my brain doesn't function 100% at this time of night


----------



## Plokjoles (Aug 22, 2012)

Musza said:


> this? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/206546-oceancaster-tele-7-custom.html



Definitely a beautiful guitar! Haha, but $2100 (after conversion) Is a bit too rich for my blood considering my basement drainage is all backed up and I have to pay to get it fixed. QQ


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 22, 2012)

Matt Raines makes 7 string teles. Homepage Looks just like a Fender, but with 7 strings.

As for 7 string single coils: Guitarheads, Rio Grande, Tom Anderson, Vintage Vibe, Seymour Duncan, DiMarzio, and i'm sure i missed at least a couple.


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Chiups (Aug 23, 2012)

Wrecklyss said:


> Matt Raines makes 7 string teles. Homepage Looks just like a Fender, but with 7 strings.



I emailed Matt earlier today, he said hes should have more in stock around January.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 23, 2012)

Chiups said:


> I emailed Matt earlier today, he said hes should have more in stock around January.



I got a strat from him and it's really only decent. My Squier 7-strings trump it easily at the same price point. It's certainly playable and it sounds pretty much like it should but the setup was very poor and couldn't be adjusted any better without shimming the neck pocket, the nut is made out of wood and doesn't hold tune very well and causes rattle, the neck is remarkably wide and fat (moreso than a Schecter for example) and the body wood is very light and dull sounding, causing neck dive and lack of sustain.

Just a heads up, like I said it's playable but it's by no means a great guitar compared to the quality of similarly priced guitars from the bigger brands. I feel your pain though, Fender-style guitars with 7 strings are damn hard to find.


----------



## L1ght (Aug 23, 2012)

I owned the newest Agile Texan Tele and I can assure you, it's a fine guitar indeed, but you really have to like single coils, because as a wise man once said, you are buying a telecaster with a seventh string added on, you are not buying a capable metal guitar shaped like a telecaster. 

Understand that the Texan doesn't stand up too well to heavy distortion/gain and the low b, or lower, will be pretty darn muddy when you play it with heavy distortion. Single coils are poop.


----------



## willis7452 (Aug 24, 2012)

if you can get one imported from japan somehow, they have a stephen carpenter tele model


----------



## Murmel (Aug 25, 2012)

I find this thread extremely confusing.

I think what the OP is after is a 7-string telecaster, not something that's shaped like a Telecaster and sounds completely different.


----------



## flypap3r (Sep 1, 2012)

StratFreak11 said:


>



Yea, the Garza was the only one I came up with.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 2, 2012)

Murmel said:


> I find this thread extremely confusing.
> 
> I think what the OP is after is a 7-string telecaster, not something that's shaped like a Telecaster and sounds completely different.


 
Sadly, to most people (around here at least) the Tele is far more defined by its shape than by its traditional tone and features. One of these days I'm going to start a movement to have anything shaped like a tele but with other-than-tele features referred to as a supertele. I've seen the term used sparsely already, but I'd like to see it increased.


----------



## Chiups (Sep 2, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> One of these days I'm going to start a movement to have anything shaped like a tele but with other-than-tele features referred to as a supertele. I've seen the term used sparsely already, but I'd like to see it increased.


This!


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have one of the Agiles.
I love her, I kept the stock pups that are actually quite nice.
An easy mod you can do is to put a 4 way switch and have a series between the pups.
My old NGD thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/80667-ngd-agile-texan-t7-natural.html


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Sep 4, 2012)

L1ght said:


> I owned the newest Agile Texan Tele and I can assure you, it's a fine guitar indeed, but you really have to like single coils, because as a wise man once said, you are buying a telecaster with a seventh string added on, you are not buying a capable metal guitar shaped like a telecaster.
> 
> Understand that the Texan doesn't stand up too well to heavy distortion/gain and the low b, or lower, will be pretty darn muddy when you play it with heavy distortion. Single coils are poop.



I strongly disagree.
Of course you have to like single coils, they have a different character than humbuckers, but the tele bridge is really tight, punchy and bright, and that makes it really good for metal (at least IMO). 
One thing you have to do is to find the right distance between strings and pickups because it makes a big difference. If you place it near the strings it will be more bright and punchy while it become darker if you place it far.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 4, 2012)

StratFreak11 said:


>



That's no more a Telecaster than a Dean Razorback is a jazz-box.


----------



## Thrashman (Sep 4, 2012)

tele-shape - check
7 strings - check


problem?


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 4, 2012)

I would classify the Chris Garza as a super tele. The only similarity to a Fender Telecaster is the body shape, other than that, it's been hot rodded for rocking out! 

Agile Texan, Matt Raines T, similar=tele

Schecter PT, Charvel San Dimas, Tom Anderson Drop T=super tele


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 5, 2012)

Thrashman said:


> tele-shape - check
> 7 strings - check
> 
> 
> problem?



Not at all. Here's a cool Stratocaster:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 5, 2012)

JohnIce said:


> Not at all. Here's a cool Stratocaster:



Nice - my guitar teacher often uses one of those for gigging, but I prefer this for all those Strat tones:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2012)

Strat are for wimps! Dig this killer Les Paul:


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 5, 2012)

^With a good old-fashioned Paul like that, all you need is a Marshall and you've got that classic sound!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 5, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Strat are for wimps! Dig this killer Les Paul:



Even better!


----------



## ItWillDo (Sep 5, 2012)

I like how this thread has just turned into a major deconstruction of guitar-enthousiasts. Now, to join the fun: 

Check out this awesome flying V I found:


----------



## Murmel (Sep 5, 2012)

L1ght said:


> I owned the newest Agile Texan Tele and I can assure you, it's a fine guitar indeed, but you really have to like single coils, because as a wise man once said, you are buying a telecaster with a seventh string added on, you are not buying a capable metal guitar shaped like a telecaster.
> 
> Understand that the Texan doesn't stand up too well to heavy distortion/gain and the low b, or lower, will be pretty darn muddy when you play it with heavy distortion. Single coils are poop.





If you think single coils are muddy when played with high gain then you're clearly doing it wrong. I played a stock MIM Tele through a Valveking once, tighter than any humbucker guitar I had ever played.


----------



## Chiups (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree, with the right single, you can get a pretty nice metal tone. Used an American Tele to record my bands last EP.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 5, 2012)

Chiups said:


> I agree, with the right single, you can get a pretty nice metal tone. Used an American Tele to record my bands last EP.



That's before we even think about P-90s. Magnificent pickups.

Come to think of it, have there ever been any 7-string P-90-style pickups?


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 5, 2012)

^^Vintage Vibe


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

This thread is awesome 

And I recommend that you build one 

It's not very hard to build a great guitar! Only thing that's really difficult is fret spacing. So I'd just order a fretboard from ET Guitars. They make awesome stuff!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 5, 2012)

Wrecklyss said:


> ^^Vintage Vibe



Right, I've got an X2N-7 in the bridge of my Ibanez, neck pickup must now be one of those


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

Wait, wait, wait. . . . . . . . .

What the fuck is this then?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Wait, wait, wait. . . . . . . . .
> 
> What the fuck is this then?


 
A super strat. An odd ball one at that.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 5, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> This thread is awesome
> 
> And I recommend that you build one
> 
> It's not very hard to build a great guitar! Only thing that's really difficult is fret spacing. So I'd just order a fretboard from ET Guitars. They make awesome stuff!



You could buy the 7 string neck from Warmoth (bolt on) or Carvin (through neck) and have your choice of woods, fingerboard pre-set, frets installed, and your choice of inlays. Carvin will even do 5 piece necks.


----------



## garza (Sep 5, 2012)

Wrecklyss said:


> I would classify the Chris Garza as a super tele. The only similarity to a Fender Telecaster is the body shape, other than that, it's been hot rodded for rocking out!
> 
> Agile Texan, Matt Raines T, similar=tele
> 
> Schecter PT, Charvel San Dimas, Tom Anderson Drop T=super tele



Haha super tele! I dig that.


----------



## The Only Factor (Sep 5, 2012)

Chiups said:


> I agree, with the right single, you can get a pretty nice metal tone. Used an American Tele to record my bands last EP.





Murmel said:


> If you think single coils are muddy when played with high gain then you're clearly doing it wrong. I played a stock MIM Tele through a Valveking once, tighter than any humbucker guitar I had ever played.



I will second these ^... My buddy has an American Tele that was unlike anything I've ever played as far as a guitar was concerned. Using the single coils that were in it, the thing had a serious growl that stood up against anything you put it against - 6 string or otherwise. 

The ONLY thing that kills me about something like the Agile Texan 7 is the bridge... I'd have to have either a TOM/string-thru or a hardtail fixed bridge where the bridge pickup is NOT a part of the bridge itself.



Wrecklyss said:


> I would classify the Chris Garza as a super tele. The only similarity to a Fender Telecaster is the body shape, other than that, it's been hot rodded for rocking out!
> 
> Agile Texan, Matt Raines T, similar=tele
> 
> Schecter PT, Charvel San Dimas, Tom Anderson Drop T=super tele





garza said:


> Haha super tele! I dig that.



I will also second these as well ^ ... There's enough Super Strats out there already, and there's been some really unique super Tele 6's as well. But a lot of these companies need to get on the ball and start making a few super tele 7's already. Mr. Garza's tele is cool, but the headstock is THE ONLY thing that kills it for me. A traditional shape like this IMHO should have a standard in-line headstock to keep the asthetics of the body shape and look authentic.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 6, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> Wait, wait, wait. . . . . . . . .
> 
> What the fuck is this then?



I think "horrible" fits the bill best...


----------



## celticelk (Sep 6, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> The ONLY thing that kills me about something like the Agile Texan 7 is the bridge... I'd have to have either a TOM/string-thru or a hardtail fixed bridge where the bridge pickup is NOT a part of the bridge itself.



Most hardcore Tele enthusiasts insist that the bridge-plate setup of the classic Telecaster is essential to its bridge pickup sound, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 6, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> That's before we even think about P-90s. Magnificent pickups.
> 
> Come to think of it, have there ever been any 7-string P-90-style pickups?



Apart from Vintage Vibe, the Lace Aluma 90 is wide enough to sense 7 strings - Fred Brum's Strandberg 7-string has a set. Not sure how it fits a standard passive-7 route, though. The Lace X-Bar is based on the same element, and its 3.5" version is a drop-in replacement for the EMG 707 and other active 7-string pickups.


----------



## Valnob (Sep 6, 2012)

There's also the Carpenter ESP Tele, apparently hard to find, 
Here is one : eBay | ESP Stephen Carpenter STEF-T7 STD * NEW * t-7 tele EMG 81-7 Deftones


----------



## The Only Factor (Sep 6, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Most hardcore Tele enthusiasts insist that the bridge-plate setup of the classic Telecaster is essential to its bridge pickup sound, for whatever that's worth.



I'm sure it does, as the bridge pickup is omunted to the metal bridge plate, which give it that unique tonality. The reason I say I would prefer something like a hardtail fixed bridge or a TOM/string-thru more because I usually run humbuckers in the bridge position, and I like the bridge separate from the pickup. Even more so in the case of something like a Super Tele 7-string...


----------



## garza (Sep 6, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> I will also second these as well ^ ... There's enough Super Strats out there already, and there's been some really unique super Tele 6's as well. But a lot of these companies need to get on the ball and start making a few super tele 7's already. Mr. Garza's tele is cool, but the headstock is THE ONLY thing that kills it for me. A traditional shape like this IMHO should have a standard in-line headstock to keep the asthetics of the body shape and look authentic.



I agree, the headstock was the hardest choice. Just went with more metal looking haha. Maybe next time around it will go in a more classic direction.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 6, 2012)

Garza, dude, thanks for getting Schecter to make a 7 string super tele. Now that it's out there, maybe some guitar companies will take the hint that "totally bad ass 7 string design that needs to be implemented."


----------



## darren (Sep 6, 2012)

NGD: Agile T-7 Texan, 3-Tone Sunburst

My Texan


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2012)

darren said:


> NGD: Agile T-7 Texan, 3-Tone Sunburst
> 
> My Texan



No idea you had one Darren, she's lovely.


----------



## darren (Sep 7, 2012)

I designed it, so you're damn right i got one from the first run!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Sep 7, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I think "horrible" fits the bill best...


 
But what if. . . . . . . It sounded awesome?


----------



## Plokjoles (Sep 7, 2012)

Baha, I was thinking for more mellow, soft jazz, clean stuff. I have my RGD and my 2228 for metal stuff. :\
It would just be neat to have that Tele pop and brightness and be able to accentuate chords with a lower register.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 7, 2012)

For anyone dismissing a bridge singlecoil for a good metal tone, it's worth noting that a Tele bridge pickup and a Strat bridge pickup sound VERY different. The bridge pickup on a Tele usually sounds a lot fuller and punchier, which in fact makes it sit very well in a mix with a ton of distortion. I use mine a lot, and the other guitar player in my band plays a Tele exclusively.


----------



## zzz5150 (Sep 7, 2012)

SALVUS - Baritone, TOM, 7-string :: 7 String Guitar :: Electric Guitars :: Halo Custom Guitar - Baritone Guitar - Custom Bass - 8 String Guitar - Guitar Repair San Jose


----------



## zzz5150 (Sep 7, 2012)

Novax 7-String Fanned Fret Telecaster Guitar Played by Charlie Hunter | eBay


----------



## Chiups (Sep 7, 2012)

zzz5150 said:


> SALVUS - Baritone, TOM, 7-string :: 7 String Guitar :: Electric Guitars :: Halo Custom Guitar - Baritone Guitar - Custom Bass - 8 String Guitar - Guitar Repair San Jose


Everything looks nice, till you get to that head stock.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 7, 2012)

Valnob said:


> There's also the Carpenter ESP Tele, apparently hard to find,
> Here is one : eBay | ESP Stephen Carpenter STEF-T7 STD * NEW * t-7 tele EMG 81-7 Deftones



I love the body and headstock, can't stand the Tuno and EMG Soap-Brick pickups. Would rather see a hard tail and standard coil bobbin'ed pickups ala SD or Dimarzio. Would even more like to see a bridge setup like Agile did with the Single Coil, but add a Humbucker Tele-7 Bridge option.


----------



## The Only Factor (Sep 7, 2012)

Valnob said:


> There's also the Carpenter ESP Tele, apparently hard to find,
> Here is one : eBay | ESP Stephen Carpenter STEF-T7 STD * NEW * t-7 tele EMG 81-7 Deftones





TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I love the body and headstock, can't stand the Tuno and EMG Soap-Brick pickups. Would rather see a hard tail and standard coil bobbin'ed pickups ala SD or Dimarzio. Would even more like to see a bridge setup like Agile did with the Single Coil, but add a Humbucker Tele-7 Bridge option.



Now see, this would have been great if it would have ever been released here in the US for those of us here who severely GAS for something like this, but the things that kill this for me is the bridge and middle humbuckers and the over $4K price tag, let alone trying to find a way to get one imported from Japan... Stephen should have went with a normal pickup configuration for this one and keep the H/H/Slant SC for his normal models.

As for colored bobbin pickups, DiMarzio and Duncan can do white, whick would look sweet. I'd probably do a white one in the bridge and a black one in the neck to break up the white of the pickguard a little bit. But if it - or someone made something like this more affordably and had the bridge with the humbucker mounted into it and a 2-humbucker configuration like the Garza Schecter, I'd be more apt to get one. While Tele bridge single coils do have a surprising amount of clarity, growl and balls when used for distortion, I always rather have a humbucker in the bridge for the tones I like.

Ideally, the Stef-T7 would be ideal if it had a normal 2-humbucker configuration, was an LTD version and was available here in the US. While I do know that the actual ESP is soooo much better of an instrument, I'm just as happy with an LTD for the much less drastic of a price tag. And it having the EMG's is yet another plus for someone like me!



garza said:


> I agree, the headstock was the hardest choice. Just went with more metal looking haha. Maybe next time around it will go in a more classic direction.



Chris, I would be severely looking forward to this... I think your model with the normal Schecter PT headstock (non revo'd...) or with the same headstock as the Alex Wade would be a lot better looking and more tradtional... Will be interested in the new model, so please keep us informed of details as they happen .


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 7, 2012)

The Stephen Carpenter headstock is the same headstock seen on the Schecter Avengers and Revengers.


----------



## The Only Factor (Sep 7, 2012)

Wrecklyss said:


> The Stephen Carpenter headstock is the same headstock seen on the Schecter Avengers and Revengers.



This is true, it's just cut differently a very tiny bit. Also true because Schecter and ESP are the same company - which I though was only rumor until the other day seeing a post on here about it...


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Sep 7, 2012)

I am 99% aaron marshall from intervals new strictly 7 sig is supposed to be a tele . I had asked paul a long time ago when I was considering another 7 from them and I am pretty sure he said that it was a tele with bare knuckles and a flame maple neck . I saw on facebook his sig is supposed to be released soon so I guess time will tell .


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 8, 2012)

The Only Factor said:


> This is true, it's just cut differently a very tiny bit. Also true because Schecter and ESP are the same company - which I though was only rumor until the other day seeing a post on here about it...



I had heard that, but didn't want to shoot my mouth off before getting that confirmed. It's cool, because i already had a Schecter and an ESP tattooed on me before i found that out,


----------

